# Priority List Signup for 20.4.4



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Found HERE....


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm guessing this is mostly back-end work for Android streaming. Hopefully it also fixes the aspect ratio bug introduced with the last update.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> ....Hopefully it also fixes the aspect ratio bug introduced with the last update.


I think that's a given since they acknowledged this problem early on and TiVo Margret said it would be fixed in the next update...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Still confused at what work needs to be done on the DVR to make Android work. The app I could understand, the Stream I could understand, but that's it.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Maybe it's updates to enable the Amazon and Vudu apps.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Maybe.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Would be nice if TiVo permitted the guide to extend further then the length of time it currently does, or maybe use a more detailed data source besides Tribune Media?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JWhites said:


> Would be nice if TiVo permitted the guide to extend further then the length of time it currently does, or maybe use a more detailed data source besides Tribune Media?


what other data providers are there besides Tribune Media that Tivo could use?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> what other data providers are there besides Tribune Media that Tivo could use?


Dunno.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> what other data providers are there besides Tribune Media that Tivo could use?


There is only three guide data providers.
Tribune Media Services.
http://www.tribunemediaservices.com/

TVGuide by Rovi. Used to be Gemstar
http://www.rovicorp.com/

FYI. I think Titan TV uses this
http://fyitelevision.com/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates

Not much, but...



> *Record series on all channels:*
> 
> Record a show from multiple channels with a single Season Pass® recording-just select "All channels" for the Channel option when setting up a Season Pass recording.
> 
> ...


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates
> 
> Not much, but...


Nice! (esp the all channels)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates
> 
> Not much, but...


Wow...what a DUD :down::down::down:

I certainly hope they fixed the aspect ratio problem.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not much, but...*Record series on all channels*...*Extended timelines for Season Pass recordings*...




Bierboy said:


> Wow...what a DUD :down::down::down:


ok, maybe i'm just easy to please (highly doubtful! ), but the new features (along with the fixed aspect ratio bug) will all be very welcomed and useful for me, so i'm looking forward to the update...guess that's just me...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10233196#post10233196


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> ok, maybe i'm just easy to please (highly doubtful! ), but the new features (along with the fixed aspect ratio bug) will all be very welcomed and useful for me, so i'm looking forward to the update...guess that's just me...


Oh, I'm quite happy. Two cool new features and one annoying bug fixed equals success in my eyes.

Not much, but...what there is is great.


----------



## styre (Sep 20, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oh, I'm quite happy. Two cool new features and one annoying bug fixed equals success in my eyes.
> 
> Not much, but...what there is is great.


Huge updates, wanted for a long time! I can dump multiple season passes for boxing on several channels and wish lists to record indycar and formula one to catch multiple channels they air on. Also setting season passes when series when they are not currently airing. Yes, p!ease.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> Wow...what a DUD :down::down::down:
> 
> I certainly hope they fixed the aspect ratio problem.


They can't all be ground breaking updates like the Summer Update was.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

They also seem to be coming out with updates more frequently nowadays, the next one purportedly in in November. I for one would much rather see small updates coming often than everything bunched up. We get something fun every so often and they get more chances to fix the things they break.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

ej42137 said:


> They also seem to be coming out with updates more frequently nowadays, the next one purportedly in in November. I for one would much rather see small updates coming often than everything bunched up. We get something fun every so often and they get more chances to fix the things they break.


Agreed.:up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> They also seem to be coming out with updates more frequently nowadays, the next one purportedly in in November. I for one would much rather see small updates coming often than everything bunched up. We get something fun every so often and _*they get more chances to fix the things they break*_.


Well they pretty much HAD to come out with this minor update quickly when they realized they screwed the pooch on the aspect ratio and TiVo Margret committed them to fix it soon....I'm still underwhelmed...and my guess is we won't see much in the way of updates (after the Nov. one) until well into '15...


----------



## ac3243 (Sep 15, 2014)

What version finally did everything promised when the Premiere launched?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Personally, for me, and I know everyone else may disagree, was the 20.4.2 update.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The early 2013 made the premiere workable for me, and the July move to Haxe made it what it should have been all along.


----------

